
Russia Often Benefits When WikiLeaks Reveals Secrets - danielmorozoff
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/01/world/europe/wikileaks-julian-assange-russia.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=a-lede-package-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0&mtrref=www.nytimes.com&gwh=1054054311010565EDDAD37013F126A2&gwt=pay
======
kafkaesq
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12402047](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12402047)

